# Shanghai Bok Choy



## ChefRuby (Mar 7, 2008)

During the visit in Halifax, we bought two bags of Shanghai bok choy in an oriental store.
What is the difference among Shanghai bok choy, local bok choy and local baby bok choy?





 Shanghai Bok Choy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Baby Bok Choy





 Bok Choy​Shanghai bok choy is sweet, crispy, juicy. Its shape is so cute and elegant, so that it can be used as garnish vegetable as well. 
Shanghai bok choy is small, not as giant as bok choy. It needn't be halved to fit the wok. 
Tear down four Shanghai bok choy (green leaf with greenish stalk together), rinse and dry.
Prepare sauce: add 1 tsp salt, 1 tsp sugar, 1 tsp tapioca starch in 1/2 cup water, whisk well.
Heat wok under high power, add some oil in hot wok, stir in Shanghai bok choy, until stalks turn very green. Pour sauce in, stir thoroughly to have veg evenly covered with condensed sauce.
I don't add other flavour or sauces, my hubby and I both like the fresh and natural taste of Shanghai bok choy. Tapioca starch is quite different from corn starch, which can create a shiny dish.
Mmm, Shanghai bok choy + diced pork in soy sauce + rice = fancy life


----------



## Bilby (Mar 7, 2008)

Very attractive arrangement there Ruby.  I like my baby bok choy tossed in garlic and oyster sauce.  Yummo!!


----------



## ChefRuby (Mar 11, 2008)

I am glad you like it, Bilby.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2008)

chef ruby, i just bought some shanghai bok choy, to wok. love the stuff. 

i like mine just quickly stir fried, then a splash or two of soy sauce, and a coupla tbsps of chicken stock. maybe a fraction of a tsp of minced garlic and ginger. and that's it!  just let it steam for a few seconds, and serve. 


btw, i like the way you arranged the outer, larger leaves around the hearts.


----------



## plumies (Mar 11, 2008)

I never realized the baby bok choy I've been eating all my life were Shanghai.  Most of the baby bok choy sold around me are all Shanghai bok choy.  I much prefer the taste of Shanghai bok choy.  Typically, I quarter them if they are larger, halved if smaller.  I ditto the yummmm on bok choy + soy pork.


----------



## ChefRuby (Mar 12, 2008)

To: Buckytom
"larger leaves around the hearts", you definitely got the point, I made it especially for the anniversary dinner. 

To: Plumies
How lucky you are! We drove 3 hours to buy Shanghai bok choy, and they were the last two bags left in the store.


----------



## plumies (Mar 13, 2008)

I have to guess location attributes to how available Shanghai bok choy is.  (I'm totally guessing here).  Next time I'm at an Asian food market, I'll check to see how many varieties of bok choy there is.

ChefRuby, do you know if baby bok choy can be frozen?


----------



## ChefRuby (Mar 13, 2008)

To: Plumies,
No, I don't think it can be frozen. It turns dehydrated and its texture changes. But if you use baby bok choy in soup or as filling of dumpling, the frozen baby bok choy will not impact the taste too much.


----------



## plumies (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, that's what I figured.  I think I'm going to use the remainder of my bbc in some ramen soup tonight.


----------



## QSis (Apr 16, 2008)

buckytom said:


> chef ruby, i just bought some shanghai bok choy, to wok. love the stuff.
> 
> i like mine just quickly stir fried, then a splash or two of soy sauce, and a coupla tbsps of chicken stock. maybe a fraction of a tsp of minced garlic and ginger. and that's it! just let it steam for a few seconds, and serve.


 
I made it a few nights ago, following your technique above, BT, only I omitted the ginger and used a splash of sesame oil instead of soy sauce (I was going by memory and too lazy to look it up!).

Some kosher salt at the table and, man oh man, was it fabulous! Makes it's own nice light sauce this way!

Thanks!

Lee

P.S.  I quartered them lengthwise.


----------

